# l&p coupler question



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

I have four of those 1:20 scale Bachmann Spectrum 'side dump cars' (#92502), that I want to fit with proper lin and pin pocket couplers. Any of you guys done this, and if so, whose product and # is the best fit?


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary Watkins at Sierra Valley Enterprises sells detailing kits for these cars which include wheels, chains and couplers either Kadee knuckles or Hartford link and pin. I have used and would recommend them. See his website www.sierravalleyenterprises.com They are listed under 1:20.3 scale parts, kits, accessories. 
Usual disclaimer, 
Tom


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the Ozark link and pin couplers. 

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scri...product=60

You have to shorten the tongue which sticks out from the car.


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Perfect. Thanks.


----------

